# first Chi, need help with her name



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello all, I am new to this site and just got my first Chi 2 days ago.

I'll try to add a pic, but I'm terrible with attachments!

She is white with fawn markings, a long hair chi that looks like a little ball of fur right now. I want a pretty girly name, yet something with style, something that I can give her a nick name with. I want a long offical name, then the nick. Her sire was Mister peanut man and the dam was crazy daisy. I can't really find a way to go off either of the names, because they just aren't what I want (there is nothing wrong with these, but I would prefer something with more power to it). Yes I know this is a tall order and I have been searching the web for days for names. 

Thanks for any help you can give.

I thought peaches and cream was really cute, and call her peaches, however hubby vetoed it and it is a little too girly maybe.

MD


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi and Welcome :hello2: 

She is very cute!
Congradulations on getting her!
How old is she and how much does she weigh?

I know what you mean about the name. I just got my 2nd chi last week and it was pretty hard to find just the right name. I had deposit on her for a long time, but it still took several weeks to pick a name. I named mine Koke.
I like the name Paris because it is a classy place.
I am sure others can help you with suggestions.


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

well, isn't she just a cutey!! I was helping someone else out with names, so here they are:
Bella Mia 
Iddy Biddy (biddy for short) 
Cinder/Cindell 
Flower
Lilo 
Lelu 
Jezabelle 
Harley 
Elvira 
Athena 
Nina 
Zena 
Princess Vespa (Vespa for short) 
Vegas 
Salsa 
Stitch 
Dori (keep on swimmin'... ) 
Nala 
Fruitloop 
Zero (we have one in MO named this) 
Daisy (crazy daisy) 
Willow 
Pippy/Pip
'Lil One ('Lil for short) 
Paquita 
Manchita 
Kikio 
Chaquita 
Wheezy 
Some of these were names my own pets had, but they are good none the less. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I think you should call her Queen Sassafras and either call her Queenie or Sassy for short.  

Great photo! Congrats on your new chi - she is lovely!


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

wow these are all great names... I am giving myself until friday to find a name... I have to have a deadline... this is so hard. With my kids I had months to find a name! lol

MD


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Evita
Margarita
Coralita
Penalita
Daisalita


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

twinkle
trixie
dinky
molly
tilly
kiki
cher
baby

:wave:


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*A name...*

Mr. Peanut Man + Crazy Daisy = Miss Daisy, Missy for short.


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

well here goes... sorry is they are no good...

belle
missy
abby
babs
queeny
liberty
dasher
daisy
dingo (is that i male name?)
diva
dynamite
jelly belly- sorry that one was uncalled for but i like it

and thats all i can think of at the moooo  hope i have helped a little bit


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Well it seems that my DH has come up with his own name for here and doesn't even want to THINK about another... lol you know how they are!

Princess Guinevere of Camelot
Princess for short....


What do you think? (He doesn't like the movie King Arthur, can you tell?) :wink: 

MD


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

I really like the name-My husband and I love to name our pets from movies and characters too. Hence, Maverick and Goose from his fav movie Top Gun (the kitties). I really really wanted Stitch or Yoda for my new Chi (I thought he would like Yoda cause his other fav movie is Star Wars)but, he didn't like it as much. So, we came up with Pip, and I guess this comes from three names:
Pip Squeak
Pip from the Charles Dickin's novel (don't know much about that one)
and Pippin from Lord of the Rings, (I think that was his name), but Pip for short, my husband didn't want it to remind him of the basketball player 
Oh, and I do know how men are!!


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

yeh that name is funky! im naming my chi aftrer beauty and the best, belle


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

Neville was named after Neville Longbottom from the Harry Potter series. Once I read the book I was like... "If I get another dog i'm going to name it Neville" and I did!

Love Guinevere by the way...very nice! Kudos to the hubby! My dad wanted to name Neville Hooty when we first got him. :angry3: :shock:


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

I like Whisper, dont know where that came from, saw the pic and it just popped into my head


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

And the name is.........


Lady Guinevere of Camelot 

Lady is her nickname

Somewhat common, but the only thing I could get my hubby to agree on

MD


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

ooooh I like that. Very nice choice!


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Awwwww i like that name, good choice


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank you very much.  

MD


----------

